# DSL sicher auch in Zukunft???



## Anonymous (16 April 2002)

Frage @ alle:

Ist irgendetwas von bereits bestehenden oder zukünftigen Aktivitäten oder Absichten der DTAG bekannt, die bisherige Zugriffssicherheit von DSL gegenüber 0190 Dialern durch technische Änderungen aufzuweichen oder aufzuheben ? Ich habe von zwei Seiten entsprechende Vermutungen  gehört. Das würde im übrigen mit der bisherigen  Politik der DTAG gut zusammen passen. In einem solchen Fall möchte ich mal wissen, ob sich die DTAG wieder auf ihre Briefträgerfunktion rausredet.


----------



## sascha (17 April 2002)

bis auf die üblichen gerüchte über "dsl-dialer" (die ja in wirklichkeit was ganz anderes sind) ist das das erste mal, das ich sowas höre.

cu,

sascha


----------



## dialerfucker (17 April 2002)

@Technofreak;
...das ist rein technisch von Seiten der DTAG derzeit nicht möglich.


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2002)

Das einzige, was möglich wäre, ist die Abrechnung bestimmter Seiteninhalte bei TOL-Kunden über die Telefonrechnung.
So eine Art Btx-Micropayment 

Im Ernst: es sind deutliche Bestrebungen im Gang, die zu bezahlenden Inhalte weiter auszuweiten.
Da wäre es denkbar, daß TOL für seine Kunden eine Möglichkeit einführt, diese Inhalte direkt über die Telefonrechnung zu zahlen. Das ging aber jeweils nur immer providerintern.


----------



## Devilfrank (17 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was möglich wäre, ist die Abrechnung bestimmter Seiteninhalte bei TOL-Kunden über die Telefonrechnung.
> So eine Art Btx-Micropayment
> 
> Im Ernst: es sind deutliche Bestrebungen im Gang, die zu bezahlenden Inhalte weiter auszuweiten.
> Da wäre es denkbar, daß TOL für seine Kunden eine Möglichkeit einführt, diese Inhalte direkt über die Telefonrechnung zu zahlen. Das ging aber jeweils nur immer providerintern.



Hallllloooo?!? Aufwachen! Ist doch schon längst im Gange:
http://www.vision.t-online.de/


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2002)

Das ist ein "Breitbandportal" - das schau ich mir mit meinem Modem nicht mal an...   :cry:


----------



## Freeman76 (17 April 2002)

Hi,

T-Online bietet schon seit geraumer Zeit Inhalte gegen Bezahlung an. Nutzen kann diesen Dienst jedoch nur ein Kunde von T-Online. Was aber nichts damit zu tun hat, dass 0190-Nummern über DSL funktionieren. Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Technische Änderungen am DSL? Glaub ich nicht und würde ja die ganze Norm über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Freeman76 (18 April 2002)

Momentaner Sachstand DSL-Dialer:

Aus verschiedenen Quellen wird von DSL-Dialern berichtet. Aus rein technischer Sicht sollte dies "angeblich" nicht möglich sein. Es wird sich jedoch in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht mehr zeigen, wenn die Quellen ihre Recherchen abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2002)

Wie sagte der Ingenör, als die Welt unterging: Technisch unmöglich!

Aber im Ernst: wenn die DTAG dies ermöglichen würde, müßte sie ja die dafür notwendigen Zugangskriterien offenlegen und könnte sich doch nicht mehr darauf rausreden nur Briefträger zu sein. Schließlich schließe ich bei T-Online  mit DSL-Flat einen Vertrag über den quasi permanenten Standleitungszugang ab, den ich ja nur bekomme, wenn wenn ich bei der DTAG T-DSL Zugang habe. Wie soll denn denn das mit einem  Hintertürchen auf die Sch..... 019... Dialern vereinbart werden.

Keine  Macht den unseriösen Dialern!!


----------



## Freeman76 (18 April 2002)

@Technofreak

Da geb ich Dir absolut recht - fast   ...

Also, momentan ist ja nichts fakt - und genau dies ist das Problem. Wenn es nicht ginge (auf Umwegen) würde eine definitive Aussage reichen. Dass bis jetzt jedoch kein Statement abgegeben wurde zeigt, dass es offensichtlich Möglichkeiten gibt.

Ob es sich bei diesen "Möglichkeiten" um einen Mißbrauch handelt glaube ich nicht einmal. Es geht hier wahrscheinlich nur um Abrechnungsmodalitäten bei Nutzung von bestimmten Kennziffern in der Einwahlkennung oder oder oder... 

Mal eine Theorie, BITTE nicht ernstnehmen:

Beispiel T-Online DSL Einwahl: Verbindung ist immer aktiv, keine Einwahl notwendig, jedoch Authentifizierung am Knotenpunkt mit "Anschlusskennung, T-Online Nummer#[email protected]".

Damit wird der User als Kunde akzeptiert und darf das Internet nutzten. Nun will der User aber Merwehrtdienste mit seinem DSL-Anschluss nutzen wie z.B. umgesetzt auf dem T-Online Portal. Dazu muss man aber T-Online Kunde sein, eine Nutzung des Dienstes von Fremdfirmen ist nicht möglich, ausser in Kooperation mit T-Online.

Also, um eine Abrechnung zu gewährleisten, muss der User eine Kennziffer zusätzlich zu seinen Authentifizierungsdaten eingeben - und hier beginnt die Theorie. 

Also, ich hätte noch viele Ideen zum Thema "Abzocke trotz DSL", will ich aber nicht posten   , sonst kommt noch einer auf die Idee :evil: .

Das Thema "Theorie" hatten wir schon und zwei Wochen später war es dann soweit.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2002)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel T-Online DSL Einwahl: Verbindung ist immer aktiv, keine Einwahl notwendig, jedoch Authentifizierung am Knotenpunkt mit "Anschlusskennung, T-Online Nummer#[email protected]".
> 
> Damit wird der User als Kunde akzeptiert und darf das Internet nutzten. Nun will der User aber Merwehrtdienste mit seinem DSL-Anschluss nutzen wie z.B. umgesetzt auf dem T-Online Portal. Dazu muss man aber T-Online Kunde sein, eine Nutzung des Dienstes von Fremdfirmen ist nicht möglich, ausser in Kooperation mit T-Online.
> 
> Also, um eine Abrechnung zu gewährleisten, muss der User eine Kennziffer zusätzlich zu seinen Authentifizierungsdaten eingeben - und hier beginnt die Theorie.



Na ja...Ganz so einfach funktioniert das dann doch nicht. Für die Nutzung der Premium-Dienste muss der sogenannte Copas-Client und für die Nutzung von T-Online-Vision der sogenannte Exetender heruntergeladen und installiert werden. Nur über diese Programme funktioniert a) der Zugang zu diesen Zusatzdiensten und b) die Abrechnung der Nutzung.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2002)

Ähem...zu dsl-Sicherheit scheint es bald auch neue Ansätze zu geben:
http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/0190er_Direktwerbung_Newsletter_180402.php3


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Hi,

o.g. Beitrag und weitere machen etwas stutzig. Dass man für die Nutzung von T-Online Premium Services eine Software installieren muss sollte eigentlich ein Merkmal darstellen, dass es nicht sooo einfach ist wie in meinem Beitrag  :-? . Aber die Hinweise auf DSL-Dialer machen dann wiederum stutzig  :bigcry: 

*Aber: Keiner hat bis jetzt nachweislich einen DSL-Dialer, welcher auch abgerechnet wurde. So weit der Sachstand.*


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

Der oben genannte Beitrag überzeugt mich nicht im Hinblick auf DSL-Dialern. Da wird behauptet, ihnen läge ein solcher Dialer vor. Das müßte sich doch dann verifizieren lassen. Da es sich bei TDSL vor allem in Verbindund mit TOL DSL Flat um eine proprietäre (sprich herstellerspezifische Lösung) handelt , wäre dies doch nur mit voller Billigung der DTAG oder mit Copyrightverletzungen möglich oder seh ich da was falsch???


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Hi,

nein, bei DSL handelt es sich nicht um einen Telekomstandard. Das genutzte Verfahren, ADSL, wird nur von der Telekom als Netzbetreiber angeboten. Nix Copyright etc.

Aber wie gesagt - momentan handelt es sich da mehr um "Panikmache" als um ernstzunehmende Tatsachen.


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2002)

Der Inhalt auf der Webseite beweist garnichts.
Wie soll sich denn ein Dialer zu einer 0190-Nummer über DSL verbinden? Spontane Elektronenwanderung zwischen verschiedenen Leitungen?
Frequenzsprünge?

Das ist genauso eine urban legend wie recyclete Elektronen.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

Wie ich das verstehe: DSL ist nicht nur quasi sondern tatsächlich eine permanente Standleitung. Wenn ein DSL-Modem eingeschaltet wird, dauert es eine  ganze Weile, bis sich das Modem mit dem Modem im Verbindungsknoten synchronisiert (und nicht etwa einwählt) und zwar findet dieser Vorgang auch statt, ohne das überhaupt ein PC angeschlossen ist. Uber das Tool T-DSL-Speedmanager kann man jederzeit, ohne sich einzuwählen, feststellen,daß bereits eine ON-Line Verbindung existiert. (Im Gegensatz zu Analog oder ISDN Verbindungen) . Soweit ich den weiteren Vorgang verstehe, wähle ich also keine Verbindung sondern logge mich ein, ähnlich wie in einem lokalen Netzwerk (Deshalb auch keineTelefonnr. ) Außerdem bekomme ich ja meinen DSL Zugang auch nur einmal zu dem von mir fest vorgegebenen Standort. 
Richtig??


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2002)

Richtig.

DSL ist faktisch ein Netzwerkanschluß. Keine Einwahltechnik. Das "Einwählen" bei DSL dient auch faktisch nur der Abrechnung, nicht der Einwahl als solcher.

Wobei eine zeitabhängige Abrechnung im Netzwerk praktisch sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

@Technofreak



> Wie ich das verstehe: DSL ist nicht nur quasi sondern tatsächlich eine permanente Standleitung. Wenn ein DSL-Modem eingeschaltet wird, dauert es eine ganze Weile, bis sich das Modem mit dem Modem im Verbindungsknoten synchronisiert (und nicht etwa einwählt) und zwar findet dieser Vorgang auch statt, ohne das überhaupt ein PC angeschlossen ist.



Ja, Du bist permanent (hoffentlich   ) mit dem Knotenpunkt verbunden. Eine Einwahl gibt es nicht, nur eine Authentifizierung. Ein PC ist dafür nicht notwendig, klaro.

Deshalb ist die Sachlage "Dialer" im Grunde ja nicht richtig formuliert bei DSL. Hier kann es meiner Meinung nach deshalb nur um eine Abrechung über die Authentifizierung gehen.


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

@freeman76

das mit dem "permanent" ist meistens richtig     

Samstagnachmittags vor allem gibst schon mal ne rote LED am Modem!!


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Hab ich bei mir noch nicht erlebt (hoffentlich bleibt es auch so). Ab und zu ist es jedoch so langsam, da könnte man die 0 und 1 selber schreiben...


----------



## technofreak (19 April 2002)

In der letzten Zeit ist´s auch nicht mehr vorgekommen. Den Zustand mit der langsamen Übertragung hatte  ich vor ca 6 Wochen auch mal. Das hab ich der DTAG-Hotline gemeldet und die haben sich tatsächlich drum gekümmert und der Techniker sogar sehr freundlich zurückgerufen, mitgeteilt, daß sie ein technisches Problem in der Vermittlung hatten und gefragt obs jetzt behoben sei. Es geschehen manchmal noch Zeichen und Wunder!!!

Gruß


----------



## Freeman76 (19 April 2002)

Liegt bei mir einfach (leider) an einem überlasteten Knotenpunkt. Bin ja schon froh über DSL  :bussi: .

Immer noch besser als meine vorherige 128KBit Verbindung, auch wenn diese synchron war.


----------



## dialerfucker (19 April 2002)

@Technofreak;
..Info zum Thema DTAG und Dsl: zur Zeit gibt es bei der DTAG zwei Big-Player im Dsl-Business. ECI-Telecom und Siemens. Beide liefern Hard-und Software. Die Konzepte ähneln sich, Details und Preise sind verschieden. Die einen verkaufen ihr Paket nur als "Bundle", d.h.: wenn ihr die Hardware kauft, müsst ihr Software und Exclusivrechte auf deren Installation+Support mitkaufen. Die anderen verkaufen Hard-und ihre Software ohne Exclusivanbindung. Beide Hersteller funktionieren im Prinzip gleich (technisch):
...wie bereits im Forum erwähnt: die Upstream-Downstream-Sache läuft in Paketen, welche, jetzt mal einfach übersetzt, verschieden gross sein können. Die Verbindung ist quasi eine Netzwerkverbindung. Wie gross/schnell sie ist, ist auch eine Preisfrage für den Kunden. Dafür muss er löhnen, die meisten Dsl-Kunden kommunizieren über Standard-Werte.
An eine Einbindung von Dialern in diese Sache glaube ich erst, wenn das nachweisbar auf dem Tisch liegt. Über die DTAG sind selbstverständlich Breitbandportale mit xy-Geschichten möglich. Dazu muss aber der User eine Kennung(Authentifizierung) oder sonstwas eingeben. Bis dahin eine reine DTAG-Angelegenheit. Das ändert aber am Dsl (DigitalSubscriberLine)-Prinzip nichts.
Was die Service-Leistungen der DTAG betrifft, kann Dir ein Techniker irgendwas erzählen, es macht ja schon Eindruck, wenn überhaupt jemand anruft. Real kann ganz einfach die Modemkarte im HVT der Telekom abgestürzt sein, und musste resetet werden. Knotenpunkt??? Glaub ich nicht unbedingt.
Und was da bei anderen Dsl-Anbietern abgeht, hab ich keine Ahnung, nur, warum und woher sollten die andere Techniken verwenden???
Wenn die Welt untergeht, sag ich aber sicher nicht: Technisch unmöglich!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2002)

*DSL und Sicherheit*

Hallo...
also diese ganze Disskussion verunsichert mich doch jetzt etwas...
also ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus....  
besteht denn bis zum heutigen Tag mit DSL wirklich 100 % ig keine Gefahr (klaro, 100 % gibts nie, sagen wir 99,999%) ???

Sagt mal....
Also wenn man nur DSL hat und alle 0190/0900/0192/0193
Nummern hat sperren lassen... dann hat man doch eigentlich 100 % Schutz oder ? 

LG


----------



## dialerfucker (1 Mai 2002)

@gast;
...wenn ISDN-Karte etc. weg sind, d.h.: es besteht nur die Verbindung über das Netzwerkkabel an NTBBA, kann aktuell nichts passieren. Nochmal: DSL ist über den Rechner eine Netzwerkverbindung!


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2002)

Richtig, dialerfucker.

Der einzige Grund, warum TOL eine Verbindung im DFÜ-Netzwerk für DSL braucht, ist die eigentlich sinnfreie Abrechnung per Zeittakt.


----------

